# Metal Moshpit - Enter At Your Own Risk



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)

Let's get into the pit and try to love someone.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)

Let's start it off with the Cavelera bros.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## runnah (Dec 13, 2012)

For those who like their powerful and german.


----------



## runnah (Dec 13, 2012)

More Viking


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## runnah (Dec 13, 2012)

Even more viking


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)

A metal band from my hometown of Bemidji ( The Fifth Sun ):


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## runnah (Dec 13, 2012)

Motorhead played at 2x


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 13, 2012)

My stepson's group Paint Fumes


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Demers18 (Dec 13, 2012)

Not quite metal but close enough.


----------



## runnah (Dec 13, 2012)

Thrash


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## runnah (Dec 13, 2012)

For the ladies


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## runnah (Dec 13, 2012)

Face melting


----------



## runnah (Dec 13, 2012)

This thread might get dark.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## runnah (Dec 13, 2012)

A little palate cleanser.


----------



## runnah (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok back to the evil.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)

unpopular said:


>



WHOA...that got emotional for me for a little bit...that guy's awesome


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 13, 2012)

unpopular said:


>



holy SH!T that was epic!


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 13, 2012)

unpopular said:


>



Somewhere John Petrucci is saying, "Holy **** those are clean sweeps!"


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 13, 2012)

Not exactly metal as it's traditional up until the second solo where it goes from While My Guitar Gently Weeps to While My Guitar Gently Unleashes The ****ing Fury.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Dec 13, 2012)

bentcountershaft said:


> Somewhere John Petrucci is saying, "Holy **** those are clean sweeps!"



This guy can arrange ANYTHING and play it like a mofo. I've got to wonder what he does for a living, because if he puts on a suit and tie every morning, it's a serious tragedy.


----------



## Mully (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 13, 2012)

Play it Loud

Careful it could scare young children ....and wives


----------



## unpopular (Dec 13, 2012)

Ramnstein sucks.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)

Side project of Anthrax:


----------



## unpopular (Dec 13, 2012)

if the techno is going unchallenged, I'll post some blues rock, a la White Stripes






cuz jack white is a BEAST


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)

I guess if it seems like something to start a pit for, we should post it, otherwise...


----------



## unpopular (Dec 13, 2012)

maybe this is more mosh pittable?


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 13, 2012)

Again, not metal, more punk but when you get down to it metal and punk have the same kind of heart.  Plus I love it and it doesn't fit in any of the other video threads.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 13, 2012)

Since I mentioned Petrucci earlier it only seems right to let him in.


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 13, 2012)

bentcountershaft said:
			
		

> Again, not metal, more punk but when you get down to it metal and punk have the same kind of heart.  Plus I love it and it doesn't fit in any of the other video threads.
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_or_Gf7vqqo



Agreed. Although I'm not sure if I would place Soundgarden in the Punk category. They are more Alt Rock than punk IMO. Still a great band nonetheless. Love Audioslave though, Tom Morello is phenomenal.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 13, 2012)

Demers18 said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was meaning that song in particular.  I love how it sounds like it could all fall apart at any moment.


----------



## Denon (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice contributions, I join in with a little 5FDP.


----------



## runnah (Dec 14, 2012)

Back to the evil


----------



## runnah (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah erock is awesome!





He is a huge power metal fan, big into symphony x and blind guardian. Mind blowing sweeps and arpeggios


----------



## Denon (Dec 16, 2012)

Some Scandinavian Metal!


----------



## Denon (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Denon (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Denon (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you much Denon!  Forgot about Sabaton...heard a couple songs before...thanks for the reminder...by the way...our local band here in Bemidji, Minnesota, USA "The Fifth Sun" recorded their two albums over at Studio Fredman where I believe In Flames also records.


----------



## Denon (Dec 16, 2012)

AgentDrex said:


> Thank you much Denon!  Forgot about Sabaton...heard a couple songs before...thanks for the reminder...by the way...our local band here in Bemidji, Minnesota, USA "The Fifth Sun" recorded their two albums over at Studio Fredman where I believe In Flames also records.



Yeah In flames have recorded many of their albums att Studio Fredman(if not all of them?). It's kind of funny because for à couple of years Studio Fredman was located in a little town called Arboga where I grew up so maybe they was ond of the bands who recorded their album there 

And I love Sabaton, awesome band and even better live! Can't Waits for the summer to see some great concerts again.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 16, 2012)

I have The Fifth Sun's first album here in front of me and the date is 2001.

Not sure if these links will work or not:

The Fifth Sun - Burn the Flag 
The Fifth Sun - Waste of Skin
The Fifth Sun - Upholding the Sacred Truth
The Fifth Sun - The Naturalist
The Fifth Sun - First Album Title Song - The Moment of Truth


----------



## shents (Dec 16, 2012)

AgentDrex said:
			
		

> I have The Fifth Sun's first album here in front of me and the date is 2001.
> 
> Not sure if these links will work or not:
> 
> ...



Waste of skin?! . That's brilliant! Ill use that Lil beauty on the ex!! I shall have a listen tomorrow, it can't be any worse then the face melting music they listen to in my tattoo shop ha


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 16, 2012)

The Fifth Sun is one of my favorite technical metal bands of all time and not just because they are from Bemidji.  In my oh-pine-yun they are gods of metal, albeit unknown gods thus far.

Ex???  Got one better to do to an ex.  Ostricization: The Silent Treatment &#8211; What You Are Saying By Not Saying Anything | Ken Savage - Making IT in Massachusetts


----------

